# Closed!



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

Reusing this thread!

I will have my spare diys in front of the airport. Feel free to grab 3-4 if there are any you’re needing!  Last time I saw CJ he was stuck on some cliffs so I might need to escort you, just let me know. I'm not sure if visitors can sell to CJ but I saw other people advertising when he was on their island. Bring a ladder for Celeste!

I don’t mind if you shake trees for fruit or pick flowers. A lot of my island is still WIP but you’re welcome to run around and check it out.

tips are cool but not at all needed or expected, just let me know if you drop one so I can come get it. Nooks and ables are closed

post here and I’ll dm dodo code! Im not expecting much interest but I’d like to have no more than 4 at a time on the island.


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

Tybalt is done crafting a beekeepers hive, Gayle is crafting a cutting board now! 
nooks is open!


----------



## May.I (Jun 18, 2020)

May I come over?


----------



## Anblick (Jun 18, 2020)

Can I please stop by?


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

May.I said:


> May I come over?





Anblick said:


> Can I please stop by?


Codes sent!


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

Ables is open!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

Taking a break, will be back in a bit.


----------



## izzyvixen (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi can I come?


----------



## Jessicafits (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi ! I’d like to come if you have room


----------



## HermitBear (Jun 18, 2020)

bricoleling said:


> Island is stormy so bring an umbrella!
> 
> I will have my spare diys in front of the airport. Feel free to grab 3-4 if there are any you’re needing! Out of the airport follow the path to the right all the way across the bridge, then head north up the stairs. Gayle is third plot on left.
> 
> ...



Hi, I would like to viit if still open


----------



## raebae13 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, if you are still open, id love to come by! I can even bring a NMT as a gift! I'm Raven from Beeg Yoshi!


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

izzyvixen said:


> Hi can I come?





Jessicafits said:


> Hi ! I’d like to come if you have room





HermitBear said:


> Hi, I would like to viit if still open





raebae13 said:


> Hi, if you are still open, id love to come by! I can even bring a NMT as a gift! I'm Raven from Beeg Yoshi!


Sorry guys  I ended up not feeling super good and couldn’t get back on.
Erik is crafting a shell fountain now if anyone is still looking to come over.

I have one cutting board diy in my front airport area as well


----------



## Ro1 (Jun 18, 2020)

would love to come for the fountain DIY


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

Ro1 said:


> would love to come for the fountain DIY


Dodo sent!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 18, 2020)

Could I stop in?


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Could I stop in?


Ofc! Dodo sent!


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 18, 2020)

Still open!


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 19, 2020)

Break time for dinner


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 19, 2020)

Open~


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 19, 2020)

May I please visit?


----------



## BlueRose1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 20, 2020)

Weiss Schnee said:


> May I please visit?





BlueRose1 said:


> Can I visit?


Ahhh sorry I didn't see you guys! I'll send you both the code and if you're still interested you're welcome to come.


----------



## KirbyHamtaro (Jun 20, 2020)

Can i come and visit for celeste if it's not to late? I may be asking permission to invite a friend over if it's np at all


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 20, 2020)

KirbyHamtaro said:


> Can i come and visit for celeste if it's not to late? I may be asking permission to invite a friend over if it's np at all


Sure, that's fine!


----------



## nikchik (Jun 20, 2020)

Can I come visit?

Kiks from Dimple Arc


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 20, 2020)

nikchik said:


> Can I come visit?
> 
> Kiks from Dimple Arc


dodo sent!


----------



## BlueRose1 (Jun 20, 2020)

What is Celeste and crafting for


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 20, 2020)

May I please visit and get a recipe from Celeste? Still searching for a few zodiac recipes! c:


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 20, 2020)

Kirbyz said:


> May I please visit and get a recipe from Celeste? Still searching for a few zodiac recipes! c:


Sure! I'll send dodo


----------



## Muddy (Jun 20, 2020)

I’d like to come please 

Kitty from Kittybeach


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 20, 2020)

Muddy said:


> I’d like to come please
> 
> Kitty from Kittybeach


dodo sent!


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 20, 2020)

I’d like to join too if possible


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 20, 2020)

ZackFair77 said:


> I’d like to join too if possible


code sent!


----------



## yehves (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to visit for Celeste if that's possible? Thanks!


----------



## bricoleling (Jun 20, 2020)

yehves said:


> Hi! I'd like to visit for Celeste if that's possible? Thanks!


Code sent!


----------

